# Protein Bars!



## edwardioo (Sep 20, 2010)

Just bought some protein bars, and wondering whens the best time to take them, like if i feel peckish inbetween meals, grab one or what lol ??


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

You want a set meal plan dude!

Eat protein every 3 hours so between breakfast/dinner/tea/bed time would be ok.

Meal 1 (Breakfast)

3 x scrambled egg on 2 x toast

Meal 2

Protein shake / hand full of almonds or a protein bar

Meal 3 (Dinner)

1 tin of tuna on 2 sandwhiches with a piece of fruit

Meal 4

Protein shake / banana or protein bar

Meal 5 (tea time)

Meat/veg/pasta etc as your bulking

Meal 6

Protein shake or protein bar

Don't forget after training have a protein shake / fruit. (You know this anyway dont you mate!  )


----------



## edwardioo (Sep 20, 2010)

Cheers Bud!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Have one in between meals if you're hungry like you said, protein bars are damage limitation devices to save you buying sh1t out a petrol station or the like.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I used to use the dorian yates flapjacks which were only a quid.... just cant see myself paying 2 quid for a bar or whatever


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Not a fair comparison, a flapjack is just oats so cheap as fook to make.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

2 quid for a what 20g injection of protein... sod that.

Better off just having a shake; or just eating a chicken breast.... what I do anyway.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes Splinter you are right but say for example if your're stuck in traffic with a delay and can't get into the boot for your chicken or shaker?

Protein bars are a handy thing to carry in the event of having to grab something on the run.

Another aspect is they aren't just for bodybuilders. We sell them to a golf shop, the players often take a bar or 2 to eat on their round, it's better than a Snickers and its filling and convenient.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Im tempted to get the same ones that Ed has brought. 29.0g of protein a bar and they are ideal for when I have a hypo aswel (being diabetic).

Like Extreme said if I have the urge for something from a garage I can have a protein bar instead which I think taste better than shite out of a garage


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

L33T said:


> yeh the bars are good, however the reason i dont get them is the price, if they were cheaper id buy em s i often find myself peckish and mostly caving in and eating shlt. I usually have a flapjack like splinter said though


Sorry I said in my previous post dorian yates flapjack bars, they are actually CNP... id swear they were dorian yates a few years ago though!

Quid a pop in a health food shop, 19g of protein, 35g carb, 7g fat.

Cant complain.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

You can indeed make your own...

I think there are some recipes posted up on this board even... if not good ole google!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

splinter said:


> Sorry I said in my previous post dorian yates flapjack bars, they are actually CNP... id swear they were dorian yates a few years ago though!
> 
> Quid a pop in a health food shop, 19g of protein, 35g carb, 7g fat.
> 
> Cant complain.


Used to use the cnp flap jacks all the time pretty good geta bit boring after bout 4box's

24bars 20quid discount-supplements.co.uk


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Cnp flapjacks are nice. You can get a box from holland and barret at the moment saving you £8 over buying them 1 at a time


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

i love making flapjacks , i stick a load of dreied friut in when im mixing a batch up , and it dont last long im always picking at it , i might mix some protrin powder in with my next one see how that turns out


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I make my own to...can't get enough of them much better than shop bought ones...i add raisins and choc chips, ginger or cinnomen's good to you can make a whole tray for like 2quid!


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

Homemade Protein Bar Recipes


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

protein bars for me are a treat really, more than anything. I do like the cnp flapjacks with a cuppa but I have a box of Extreme protein crisp bars for holiday and am looking forward to eating them. I had a cheeky one and they are really nice, to nice


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Need to try extremes protein bars...lovin ther build and recover shakes at the moment!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I buy one here and there on the odd occation but not regurlary, they are far too expensive. Ive always got a shaker with some protein ready in the car especially for when i am at work.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I try and carry two shakers with me with powder in (well prepared  ) I have 3 shakers but 2 stink and I cant get rid of the smell so going to get a new one


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I do find the shakers to breed. Make sure you dont leave the fluids inside the shaker for more then 24 hours, otherwise the smell wont go!

Anytime I see a site which offers a free shaker, im like yes please so always end up spending over 75 or whatever the clause is.


----------

